# Installer windows xp sur sierra ?



## AmnT (27 Mai 2021)

Bonsoir,
Je souhaite installer WinXP sur Sierra, mais celui-ci n'accepte que la 7 ou la 8 (via bootcamp), est ce qu'il y a moyen d'installer xp tout de même?
Pour ceux qui s'interrogent sur ce besoin d'xp , j'ai de vieux scanners et imprimantes qui ne peuvent fonctionner que sous xp (meme en mode compatibilie , ils ne fonctionnent pas)
merci!


----------



## ericse (27 Mai 2021)

Bonjour,
Ce serait plus facile en émulation, avec Virtual Box par exemple


----------



## AmnT (27 Mai 2021)

Je vais essayer, merci.
Cela permet il aux drivers de s'installer ?


----------



## ericse (27 Mai 2021)

AmnT a dit:


> Je vais essayer, merci.
> Cela permet il aux drivers de s'installer ?


Oui, sans problème, c'est comme un vrai windows


----------

